# Anyone selling on Amazon?



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

I have some licensed artwork that I am putting on t-shirts (DTG). I want to sell them on Amazon. I have UPC and will have the photographs taken this weekend.

Question: Have you sold on Amazon?
How long did it take to get listed?
What kind of sales do you have?
Did you use Fulfilled by Amazon or did you do the shipping yourself?

Would you mind mentoring?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like Basik, asked the same question. Maybe you can compare notes.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think Amazon take the responsibility of shipping etc.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Amazon ships only when they hold inventory. Most sellers do their own inventory and shipping. Amazon takes a pretty big chunk when they sell and ship.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Fulfilled by Amazon is definitely the way to go and yes they do take a good chunk, but you have no work and the potential is huge.

But my question is still has anyone been successful selling t-shirts on Amazon? I am looking for a mentor and help getting there.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I have not tried to sell t-shirts on Amazon, but as a whole, they are unfriendly to deal with compared to other consignment sites. They have a lot of rules you must follow, and remember that they don't pay you until someone buys. They "ask" a minimum inventory level, and for shirts that means all the sizes. You're out of pocket until a customer A) finds your product and B) decides to buy. You must pay for freight to Amazon's warehouses, and if you want a return of your goods -- should they not sell -- you must pay for the return freight. All the risk is on you.

While Amazon is large with many customers, you're entering an already over-crowded market. Their cross-sales tools are designed for those who pay for promotion, or else rank high on sales, come in as lowest price, and/or maintain the highest customer reviews. It takes a lot of work making sure customers can find your goods when you're one of a hundreds of sellers of the same thing.

Your product will likely have lackluster sales unless you push your customers from your own sites or search results to Amazon. But if you do that you might as well sell direct. You can still go through a fulfillment service that takes less of a cut if you don't want to do the shipping.

Not trying to dissuade you, but if selling on Amazon was all that great for everything, everyone would be doing it. They stack the cards well into their favor. I'd consider it only as an add-on to sales you're already doing, with your top designs that have a proven track record.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Amazon used to let you post your products for sale but closed the clothing section to new sellers for the past year or two. There is a way around this if you open an Amazon store then you can get those to appear in the marketplace.


----------

